# New Wallpaper!



## skywalker21 (Jul 18, 2011)

This took a while to make and I think it turned out pretty good. I will put a link here as well if anyone wants to see a bigger sized picture. Please feel free and comment on how it is done. I am still improving my art.

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a345/Skywalker21/Me/hiddencrowbg.jpg


----------



## Gumby (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty neat, I like the way it looks. It's fun to mess around with images, especially when the end results are good.


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 18, 2011)

The beauty of true boredom makes great work. Thank you.


----------

